# ZERO TAX: move to Andorra?



## Lonely (Aug 11, 2012)

Taxation in Andorra - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



> New residents who were previously resident in Spain are treated by the Spanish tax authorities as tax resident in Spain for five tax-years after their emigration to Andorra.


What would happen to new residents (in Andorra) who were NOT residents in Spain?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Lonely said:


> Taxation in Andorra - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> What would happen to new residents (in Andorra) who were NOT residents in Spain?


:confused2:

what would it have to do with Spain if you'd never been resident there...........


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

What she said 

They wouldnt know you existed would they


----------

